# New Diamond Cut Alloys - How best to protect?



## BledS2k (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi all, 

I'm new to this forum so i'll try not to ask any stupid questions, but please feel free to educate where necessary.

I've just bought a brand spanking set of 02' 5 spoke diamond cut alloys for my S2000 & obviously i'm keen to keep them at their best.

I understand that they are going to get dirty, marked etc etc - but whats the best way to:

a) Protect them before they got on the car?

b) Equipment to use when i clean them?

c) Products to use when i clean?

d) Any additional protection after cleaned.

Or any other help or tips.

Cheers 

B


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

a) Protect them before they got on the car? *Any good wheel wax or even Rennaisance wax, that's what I use on exhausts*

b) Equipment to use when i clean them? *Soft brush possible even just a wash mitt if washing regularly*

c) Products to use when i clean? *If protected then just wash solution and a wash mitt*

d) Any additional protection after cleaned. *Another application of wheel wax /rennaisance wax*

Or any other help or tips. *Wash once a week and keep the protection topped up*

Bryan

PS the chances are they won't keep there finish unless you are religeous about cleaning and protecting them!!


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Q1. Poorbouys wheel sealant
Q2. Just a selection of sponges and brushes, a small bog brush works well for cleaning through to the back of the wheels
Q3. Just your normal car wash liquids if you clean then fairly regularly, if not then you may need things like Menzerna &.5 wheel gel and then Megs Wheel brightener and then tardis depending on how bad and what the contaminants are
Q4. Keep using the Wheel sealant, you could also polish them before the wheel sealant, this depends on how much bling you want ( iuse Autoglym SRP once a year front and back on my one piece alloys as this has just enough abrasives in it to work by hand and provide a good surface finish and then i use the wheel sealant).


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Just a thought with regard to the "bog brush" they can be a bit hard for use on Diamond Cut finish wheels, I've seen wheels they have been used on and the brush has left scratches and caused the finish to become dull......as I say just a thought though :thumb:

Bryan


----------



## BestGear (Mar 25, 2008)

..I found a great sheepskin wheel brush... no bristles, just sheepskin and it works great when cleaning wheel spokes.... just make sure you retain the two bucket method (separate buckets from body, of course...)

David


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

Nice choice of wheels, they look great when they are clean - I used to have these on my S2000, what colour S2000 have you got?

here is what I did:

a) I added a few layers on Jetseal 109 to protect them, it is best to do them whilst off the car

b) I used an EZ detail brush as it could get right in between the spokes and to the backs of the wheels nicely and to the calipers and then a Swissvax brush for the fronts. To start with I blasted the dirt off with a quick jetwash.

c) I used to use a weak shampoo mix or even just gave them a quick jetwash as the Jetseal worked really well

d) You could top up with some Jetseal after a few months or I used Serious Performance QD spray after each weekly wash to add some extra shine

p.s. Stay away from the kerbs!


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

im with Slick 77 here except personallu id use weither poorboys Wheel Sealant or Swissvax Autobahn wheel wax.

The Swissvax wheel brushes are theeee best for the face of your wheels!


----------



## BledS2k (Aug 6, 2008)

Hey all, 

Cheers for the responses so quickly - well impressed.

I've got some SRP lying around at home, would i be better to put 3-4 layers of that on first before my wheel sealant, whether it be PB or Jetseal? 

Are the PB & Jetseal simply sealants & nothing else? E.g. dont want any cleaners at this stage. Also would i achieve the same effects using AG EGP as using a wheel sealant?

Ok i'll look into a brush specially designed for wheels only, any particular brand? (ideally dont want to spend silly amounts).

Keep clean with washing fluid - check

Car normally washed at worst every 2 wks anyway - check

No curbs - check ;-)

Should i need to do some cleaning after all the protection i add, whats best to use? & what method e.g. reappying of products etc.

My car is berlina black, with the red/black interior.


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

Layers up SRP wont make any difference, once around each wheel with SRP would be good, ive never used EGP, i dont know of anyone that does use it on their wheels.

PB and jetseal are purely sealants and not abrasive at all.

Sissvax wheel brush is perfect for the front of the wheels, for getting in the back you want to get an EZ Detail brush, it costs a wee bit, but it'll last for ages and you wont get a better brush.

Swissvax wheel brush at the bottom of the page
http://www.swissvax.co.uk/products/wheel--tyre-products.asp

EZ Detail brush here
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheels-and-tyres/ez-detail-brush/prod_480.html

If you layer up the wheel sealant (what ever one you choose) it should only need to reapply ever 2 -3 months.

For cleaning the wheels use the above brushes with your normal car shampoo. the sealants will stop the drit from sticking to the surface so only minimal cleaning and aggitation is required.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Slick 77 said:


> Nice choice of wheels, they look great when they are clean - I used to have these on my S2000, what colour S2000 have you got?
> 
> here is what I did:
> 
> ...


That's pretty much the same as I do with the '04 ones on my S2000 :thumb:

I find a nice spray with Z8 really does give them bit of bling....


----------



## BledS2k (Aug 6, 2008)

Hey all,

As always cheers for advice.

Nice to see there's some other S2000 owners on here as well ;-)

Ok so my plans are:

Good coat of SRP all over on each wheel first - they are currently on my bedroom floor at the moment.

Then at least 2 coats of either PB wheel sealant or jetseal 109. 

Buy a good detailing brush, wash regularly with the left over car wash shampoo & reapply the sealant every say 2 months.

Questions remaining though:

1) Which performs best PB or Jetseal?

2) Also which is better value for money? Obviously PB is wheel specific only, but can the Jetseal be used as a sealer on the paintwork after carnauba waxing?

Cheers again for all the comments.

B


----------



## never ready (Dec 12, 2007)

I used Jetseal 109 on my M3 it is good stuff.
But you do need to use a soft brush on the face, any ccratches in the lacquer will dull the finish of the wheel, I learnt the hard way ended up buffing them with the UDM, how sad is that!


----------



## BledS2k (Aug 6, 2008)

cheers never ready.

I dont even know what a UDM is? LOL
------------------------------
Anyone else got any comments?


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

be really really cerfull with wheel brushes and any polish with abbrasives in them,

as i had some diamond cut wheels on my BM and tryed T-cut and a soft cloth and this did mark them,

after that i just waxed them every couple of weeks and washed them regulary this kept them looking good.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

If you clean them frequently and use a good protector (Autobalm one option among many), you should extend their looks for quite some time.
If like most alloys DC'd, and left alone to fend for themselves, I'd give you 6 months tops before they'd be needing to come off for a refurb.


----------



## BledS2k (Aug 6, 2008)

cheers for the comments all.

I'm going with 2-3 coats of AG SRP, then the jetseal 109 or PB Wheel Sealant.

Any vote on which is better? Also can Jetseal be used else where on the car, so making it better value for money.

Cheers


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

BledS2k said:


> cheers for the comments all.
> 
> I'm going with 2-3 coats of AG SRP, then the jetseal 109 or PB Wheel Sealant.
> 
> ...


yes, Jetseal is very good and can be used elsewhere on the car. I added a few layers on my dad's new BM and also used it on the door shuts, sills and any other paintwork - like under the bonnet, gives a nice finish and lasts a long time. I also used it on my S2000's exhaust tips, after unscrewing them - so it is a very versitle product.


----------

